# GREECE 2 boats for charter



## seawindgr (Jan 30, 2002)

1 Catamaran, 29" (sleeps comfortably 6) and 1 Sun Odyssey 40" available for chartering off Athens. For more details please contact [email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Charter a totally renovated 1994 Atlantic 49'' to the Greek islands, directly from the Owner!
http://users.otenet.gr/~sailwus/index2.htm


----------

